# K&M FALL POINT SERIES BEGINS!!!!



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

That's right...
The new point series starts on Sep. 9....
Ending on Nov. 11....
Best 7 out of 10 races. ( so ya can miss a few )
come on out and test your skills against Houstons fastest drivers.
We just put in a new track...it's great for Nitro and Electric.
Rain or Shine every Sat nite at 5pm...
The weather is perfect for good times and fast racin at K & M
c-ya at the track
Dave.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> That's right...
> The new point series starts on Sep. 9....
> Ending on Nov. 11....
> Best 7 out of 10 races. ( so ya can miss a few )
> ...


hahaha....you know Team Insaneracin' will be there.we are getting stacked,we just added a new face to the team.welcome BIg-Bird....you guys better look out.we have every class covered...i think


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

we better look out for what?....... pfff maybe running into your broken down 1/8 on the straight away as i come to lap you again. come on boy if your going to talk smack you better do it right.

GOSH


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> we better look out for what?....... pfff maybe running into your broken down 1/8 on the straight away as i come to lap you again. come on boy if your going to talk smack you better do it right.
> 
> GOSH


listen to this guy,he doesnt even race.coming in here talking smackage.bring it big boy.ill be runnin expert trying to keep up....lol.....of all times i have raced at K&M you have not lapped me once,of course we werent in the same class but hey.what the heck......im there every sat. lil man....


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Big Deal!*

Ain't got nothin on The Ole Fart Team!!! Members? Look around , We're EVERY WHERE!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Who's this AndyS chick?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Who's this AndyS chick?


lmmfao....now that aint rite.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha Let Andy Tell You Who His Is Or She Lol Jk Andy


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

paul- BOY! BOY! you best not be talkin to your daddy like that. 



I'M RICK JAMES BIOTCH. hahaha


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> paul- BOY! BOY! you best not be talkin to your daddy like that.
> 
> I'M RICK JAMES BIOTCH. hahaha


lmao,you da man,mayne....mmmmmkkkkkkaaaaaayyyyyyyy
so when ya coming back to the track,fool?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Could the last guy in this pic be the Andy that is posting here? If so, even though this is a few years old.. he don't look like nobody's daddy! Ok, jk Andy.
Inquiring minds want to know...

http://www.nitrocross.com/photos16.asp?photoID=66

Last time I raced a series was in 98 or 99. Perhaps if I get out on parole one day I'll run one. It is hard to drive worth a hoot when the only driving I do is on race day once a month lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No, our Andy is skinnier than that. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I never knew Andy was a sherriff


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Man that sherriff comment went straight over my head. I guess that's why my sig pic is of Barney Fife.


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

SHERRIF? put down the joint paul

hahahahahahah sweet picture


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> SHERRIF? put down the joint paul
> 
> hahahahahahah sweet picture


which one??


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

all of them, especially the ones i'm in you newbie. GOSH. 

PAUL..... PAUSE THE XXX VIDEO AND GET IN THE BALLGAME SON


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't see Andy Saturday. At least if I have the right Andy. Must a been at home shakin in his boots fearin Team Insane.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> I didn't see Andy Saturday. At least if I have the right Andy. Must a been at home shakin in his boots fearin Team Insane.


hhmmmm,i think HE was the one at home with the XXX Video while I was at the track


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> Could the last guy in this pic be the Andy that is posting here? If so, even though this is a few years old.. he don't look like nobody's daddy! Ok, jk Andy.
> Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> http://www.nitrocross.com/photos16.asp?photoID=66
> ...


yup that is him,i think,i didn't know him back then.....looks like him anyways.if it is not him,that guys is fugly also...hahaha....get your arse to tha track and come race Andy!!!!!


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

yep thats, me all the way to the right. **** I'M SEXY. hahahaha

maybe this weekend paul, just maybe.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. I remember that race, that was my 2nd race. Holy carp, Andy you look about 12 in that photo. I recognize Andy, Fro, and Skidmore, who are the other two?


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

left to right kyle skidmore, frosty st. claire, mike stoll, jose zayas and me


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

so are you gonna try and make it out this weekend Andy?

oh yeah,i have not heard anything on my quad yet but i am buyinbg a 03 400ex roller pretty cheap to start my new project so it is gonna be another 6 months before i can go riding again.


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

i'm thinking about it, just maybe.

how cheap is cheap? i'll sell ya mine.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> i'm thinking about it, just maybe.
> 
> how cheap is cheap? i'll sell ya mine.


500 dolla cheap


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

Daaaaaaaamn


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Who's this AndyS chick?


I member when he was knee high to a tick and couldnt drive!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, but at least he got taller. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

hehe


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronnie Norris said:


> hehe


sup Ronnie,ya gonna come race with us again??


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

gonna try and make it out this weekend. Gotta one 2 race and one to sell. Xray-xb8

any offers feel free to call
832-233-0403


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie Norris said:


> gonna try and make it out this weekend. Gotta one 2 race and one to sell. Xray-xb8
> 
> any offers feel free to call
> 832-233-0403


WOW! Looonnnggg time no post, eh Ronnie?!?! How have you been bro???

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

fixing to get married and and have our first child in january.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Whoa! Congratulations. You are now officially going to be Big Daddy.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

yep..cant wait


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronnie Norris said:


> yep..cant wait


congrats on the new baby coming in Jan. my birthday is in Jan also.would be nice to have another Capricorn in the world


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

thanx


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Way Cool!*

Ronnie , it is great how life is moving in the direction you are.

Wishing you both much happiness.

Try holding off till the 16th. That's my birthday.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Ronnie , it is great how life is moving in the direction you are.
> 
> Wishing you both much happiness.
> 
> Try holding off till the 16th. That's my birthday.


hehe,mine is the 17th.yup,you are older than me


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm?*

We are among some preety Cool people huh?

Capricorns RULE!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ronnie,
Congrats on the kid. Life will change, just change with it. I have 2. One 22 and the other 14. I don't know what I would do without them. 
Wait until the 19th. That's my birthday and yes Capricorns do RULE.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

i guess i just might have to show paul how its done atkm lol jk ive been doin the proseries races so i dont how the layout feels any of yall like it


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> i guess i just might have to show paul how its done atkm lol jk ive been doin the proseries races so i dont how the layout feels any of yall like it


bring it big dadda-yoe,i am not going anywhere.the layout is fun.
looks like we are going to throw a big Jan b-day bash at K&M for our birthdays....wooohooooo


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*BAckDOOR UH DRAFT DUDE.*

The new layout has been ran on 2 satudays now. 1st one one way and the next backwards.

We haven't any more time on it than you do actually.

PARTAY ON DUDES!


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

so its not the same layout from the riches brew challange?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> so its not the same layout from the riches brew challange?


well,well,well, look who decided to show up^.........fire marshall bill himself....nagh,j/p andy. it is a different layout,funnnnnnn


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

guess i will se everyone at the track today.....out the door and on my way

L8


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

Ronnie even big daddy has a daddy. Whos your daddy Huh!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

looks like i get to come out and play this weekend been awhile hope i can still drive 

james


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

lmfaooooo @ jim


----------

